# Harvest Time Archery is looking for a couple new names for arrows?



## SHAKEANDSHOOT (Sep 22, 2010)

suggestion sent


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

suggestion sent


----------



## ka30270 (May 20, 2009)

email sent

Thanks


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Email sent.


----------



## Jerem41 (Mar 14, 2009)

several suggestions sent


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

Brute Force 
armegedon
silver streak


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Hmmmmm.....a Vengeance shot out of my Vindicator.


----------



## blackjack21 (Jan 13, 2009)

email sent


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

here is another
Penetrator


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

email sent


----------



## StraightShot350 (Aug 14, 2010)

email sent


----------



## acso14 (Feb 18, 2003)

Done!


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

5MilesBack said:


> Hmmmmm.....a Vengeance shot out of my Vindicator.


I like the sound of that


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Thrasher


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

all right here are a few more. accumulate, acquire, amass, collect, crop, cull, gather, hoard, reap, squirrel, stash, all Synonyms of Harvest


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

HT collector , not to take from et collect tho


----------



## liv2hnt247 (Mar 14, 2010)

Some ideas sent your way


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Suggestions sent looks like some great arrows are you going to be offering any weighted inserts? I like very heavy inserts use 75 but would prefer 100 grain inserts.


----------



## Mule Feathers (Dec 30, 2010)

*E-mail sent.*


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

05_sprcrw said:


> Suggestions sent looks like some great arrows are you going to be offering any weighted inserts? I like very heavy inserts use 75 but would prefer 100 grain inserts.


Yes we use PDP inserts.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

bartman said:


> Yes we use PDP inserts.


Good to know, on those H4 shafts do you offer a .300 spine or heavier and what is the gpi thanks?


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

:shade: :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Email sent.


----------



## thunderboomer (Oct 30, 2010)

Email sent


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Performer


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

What about the HT-4 "Killer"??


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

"Dead Staight"


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

email sent Bart.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

sent a bunch for ya


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

HT-4 = Hollow Point - Heavy Metal
HT-5 = Hole Puncher - BigStraight


----------



## iBeauxhunt (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking for pro staff?

....I will be thinking of names for the arrows.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

When will the names be chosen? Just curious - it's interesting.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Beastmaster said:


> When will the names be chosen? Just curious - it's interesting.


+1 I am curious as to what names will be chosen.


----------



## pumba (Sep 16, 2010)

Sent an Email to you Bart


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

How about ACC for the aluminum carbon arrow?


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

kinda anxious to see if my name/names were selected.


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

Email Sent


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

PM sent to ya!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Miss shooter if yoou are looking for field staff you need to e-mail them at [email protected]


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, here goes my chances for free arrows, Any of the 6 names I sent you sound better then the ones you have selected so far. Lets be realistic, the only name you have picked so far that even sounds cool and has a place for your arrow line up is "Harvester". It is unique and original.

Vengeance and virtue have to go. Those names have been beat to death and cheapens the sound of your product line. It appears that you had writers block when coming up with the first 3 names and just regurgitated other names from the archery industry. 

I currently stock Victory arrows right now and got arrows called "Buck Busters". They are cheap in price and sound like an walmart arrow. I would like to see your company represent a higher quality image then that. Please don't tell me you was the one who come up with the "buck Buster" name for victory. If so, you need to come to Maine for a good down to earth vacation to clear your mind, get back in tune with nature and your inner self.

Anyway, I wish you all the best in selecting your names and hope you turn the arrow world on fire.

God Bless, 

Wabanaki Wilderness

PS: Moose stew/musk rat stew or a porpoise dinner is on if you take me up on the offer.


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bart,

The anticipation for the results of the contest is killing me. Which makes me think Anticipation would be a good name. As you are sitting and waiting your quarry with great Anticipation (you know the arrow). 

Eric


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

OK this is my last entry I promise, but it came to me today. How about Moon as in HARVEST MOON


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

bart any news on your selections yet?


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

How about "The Sickle" or "Reaper"


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Have to name one of them 'Meat Missle"....


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Scythe, Spade, Slasher, Sledge, Axe, Cleaver. I thought these were kind of cool too. They are all types of "harvesting" equipment


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

I like mac daddy for the big ones.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

27/64" are beast's there fore how about "THE BEAST"


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

CardiacKid74 said:


> Have to name one of them 'Meat Missle"....


That is awesome


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

Your mail box is full, how about the "reaper" and the "kill zone".....Ryan Rossing, Spot Hogg Staff Shooter, Vancouver, Washington


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you guys have a website


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Z-Rocket said:


> Do you guys have a website


www.harvesttimearchery.com


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

My suggestions are already emailed and in so I figure I'll post them just to keep this near the top. I made new names for the first ones too just for kicks; no disrespect intended at all.........


The HT-1 will be called “Sickle”
The HT-2 will be called “Harvester” 
The HT-3 will be called “Scythe”
The HT-4 will be called "Plow"
The HT-5 will be called "Tiller"


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmmmmm, so apparently the names were chosen already? lol


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1406779


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

I just saw that thread as well......so the only one still out there un-named is the HT-4 the aluminum / carbon?


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

DesignedToHunt said:


> My suggestions are already emailed and in so I figure I'll post them just to keep this near the top. I made new names for the first ones too just for kicks; no disrespect intended at all.........
> 
> 
> The HT-1 will be called “*Sickle*”
> ...


I like those names a lot!!!! :boxing:


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Is it over, Who won, A(maizing) amaizing, thresher ?


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

The names for the HT-1 "Vengeance", HT-2 "Harvester", HT-3 "Virtue", and HT-5 "Redemption" was selected and we still need a HT-4 Aluminum/Carbon name!!!
Several of the names above where sent in by several people and it was a pain to find out who sent them in first but they have been contacted and nobody on AT was a winner but there is hope if you guy's can pick the HT-4


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Bart the Death Dealer.


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Or the Ares.


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Demise, Expire


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

So have all the names been chosen yet?


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

The Harvester


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

sc4x4truck said:


> The Harvester


Now that's funny

We have all the names and the winners have been notified.


----------

